# Work Experience Claim in 189 visa



## pika_666 (Apr 27, 2016)

Help Needed.
I would request senior members to reply on this.

I am concerned regarding my application for subclass 189 visa.
Basically, i am a software engineer working in Accenture from Aug 2010 with an experience of 5 years after my graduation.
During my ACS assessment, my deemed skilled was set to Aug 2012 (2 years after my Joining date).
During my EOI submission on Jan 2016, i have put the 'from date as '18/08/2010' in the employment history section. At the end of my EOI application, i had been given 75 points which means it system had considered 5 years of experience.

Now after getting an invite and paying the visa fees, someone informed me that we had to provide employment dates as per ACS. Even with 3 years of experience as er ACS, my points add up to 70 which is way above the minimum criteria of 60.
I did not intent to provide any wrong information, but this is genuine misunderstanding from my side. 
Currently the status of my application is 'Application under progress'.
The rest documents provided for point claims are true and precise.

I have a few concerns below :-
Is there is possibility of my visa getting refused even if deducting my points as per ACS evaluated work experience still fetch me 70 points ?
Does DIBP have a separate way of assessing work experience ?
Should i email my case officer and clarify everything relating to my work experience ? 
What is the best possible work around to this ?


----------



## jay_endra (Jan 5, 2014)

pika_666 said:


> Help Needed.
> I would request senior members to reply on this.
> 
> I am concerned regarding my application for subclass 189 visa.
> ...


If you are saying, you applied for particular state nomination then you should inform about the fact to state authority. if you are in different situation, like you applied for visa @ DIBP then i don't think so you got any choice other than withdrawal (at least you can save some part of money which u might spent at the time of lodging application). 

You have overstated the point inadvertently and particular state has nominated you on the bases of point which u have claimed. There are chances of getting visa refused since you have over claimed the point but i have read in forum it totally depend on the CO.


----------



## pika_666 (Apr 27, 2016)

jay_endra said:


> If you are saying, you applied for particular state nomination then you should inform about the fact to state authority. if you are in different situation, like you applied for visa @ DIBP then i don't think so you got any choice other than withdrawal (at least you can save some part of money which u might spent at the time of lodging application).
> 
> You have overstated the point inadvertently and particular state has nominated you on the bases of point which u have claimed. There are chances of getting visa refused since you have over claimed the point but i have read in forum it totally depend on the CO.


I am not applying for a state sponsorship visa. Is therea possibility of getting a visa grant for full experience rather than ACS evaluated work experience ?


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

pika_666 said:


> I am not applying for a state sponsorship visa. Is therea possibility of getting a visa grant for full experience rather than ACS evaluated work experience ?



Hi buddy ,

Nothing to worry ! Highlight this mistake through sending form 1022 to CO.

I am sure nothing will happen to your case and will get your grant !

I have seen a lot of cases like this and were granted visa !


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

pika_666 said:


> Help Needed.
> I would request senior members to reply on this.
> 
> I am concerned regarding my application for subclass 189 visa.
> ...


So, in other words, you have "jumped the invitation queue" due to your over-claimed points. Whether it is a honest mistake or not is irrelevant. 

As with all such previous cases, you only have 3 options.

(1) Inform your CO immediately using Form 1022 and correct your employment history. Then hope for the best, because obviously you have over-claimed.

(2) Do nothing, and wait for CO to contact you. Pretend that nothing happened, and hope for the best, because obviously you have over-claimed.

(3) Withdraw the visa application now, ask for a (partial) refund, and submit a new and correct EOI. With 70 points, you should get an invite fairly quickly.

DIBP can refuse your current visa application, because the information provided by you is clearly incorrect. It depends on your CO and a bit of luck.


----------



## pika_666 (Apr 27, 2016)

Phoenix2135 said:


> Hi buddy ,
> 
> Nothing to worry ! Highlight this mistake through sending form 1022 to CO.
> 
> ...


@Phoenix2135 - Are you *absolutely* sure about this. Because you are the only person who says i could get a grant. I have talked to a lot of guys and they all said either you would have to withdraw your application or it can get refused.
I know, i should not be thinking so pessimistic  but i shouls be considering the worst possible scenario.


----------



## Phoenix2135 (Nov 1, 2015)

pika_666 said:


> @Phoenix2135 - Are you *absolutely* sure about this. Because you are the only person who says i could get a grant. I have talked to a lot of guys and they all said either you would have to withdraw your application or it can get refused.
> I know, i should not be thinking so pessimistic  but i shouls be considering the worst possible scenario.



Hi,

Believe me , I have seen people who got their visa granted in this forum.

Moreover , by lowering 5 points will not make you disqualified as you have more than threshold points !

Also, Since you applied your own ( I mean not using agent) DIBP will understand the mistake.

All you have to do is ,just notify CO through Form 1022 immediately without fail .


----------



## pika_666 (Apr 27, 2016)

dave85 said:


> So, in other words, you have "jumped the invitation queue" due to your over-claimed points. Whether it is a honest mistake or not is irrelevant.
> 
> As with all such previous cases, you only have 3 options.
> 
> ...


Dave85 - I am a bit confused regarding which form to be filled for correcting work experience. Is is form 1022 or 1023? I know that in the post you did mention 1022 but some of my friends also mentioned 1023. Kindly confirm and advise.


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

pika_666 said:


> Dave85 - I am a bit confused regarding which form to be filled for correcting work experience. Is is form 1022 or 1023? I know that in the post you did mention 1022 but some of my friends also mentioned 1023. Kindly confirm and advise.


Now there is a link in which you can directly update your incorrect answers provided..
Try that then you would not need form to fill up.

Plus I filled Form 1023 for an incorrect answer for a typo error..


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

pika_666 said:


> Dave85 - I am a bit confused regarding which form to be filled for correcting work experience. Is is form 1022 or 1023? I know that in the post you did mention 1022 but some of my friends also mentioned 1023. Kindly confirm and advise.


I should have been clearer. If it's to change incorrect information, then use 1023. For other type of changes, 1022 is more appropriate. 

Sometimes, people (myself included) often cite the wrong form number, but the fundamental thing we are saying is this: It is a must (or highly recommended) to notify the DIBP and give them the correct information. 

In the past, there were cases where CO reduced the points (e.g., 75 to 70) and the applicant still got his/her grant. There were also cases where CO refused the visa application due to "queue-jumping" or incorrect information. 

It is quite impossible to predict what your specific outcome will be. If you do not mind about forfeiting your visa fees and you want to risk a visa rejection, then do not withdraw your current application. 

If you can get an invite with 70 points (that's your correct points, right?), then it is safer to withdraw, submit a new EOI, and wait for invite.


----------



## pika_666 (Apr 27, 2016)

abhisve said:


> Now there is a link in which you can directly update your incorrect answers provided..
> Try that then you would not need form to fill up.
> 
> Plus I filled Form 1023 for an incorrect answer for a typo error..


abhisve - Could you tell me where the link is ? I searched the site but could not find the link anywhere. If possible, please post the link in your reply here.

Thanks !


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

pika_666 said:


> abhisve - Could you tell me where the link is ? I searched the site but could not find the link anywhere. If possible, please post the link in your reply here.
> 
> Thanks !


Login to your IMMI account.
Where the page shows status of your application thr on the below link its thr..

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## pika_666 (Apr 27, 2016)

abhisve said:


> Login to your IMMI account.
> Where the page shows status of your application thr on the below link its thr..
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek


How stupid of me to not look there ! Thanks man


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

pika_666 said:


> How stupid of me to not look there ! Thanks man


Its ok..


----------



## khdmithun (Jul 31, 2016)

pika_666 said:


> Help Needed.
> I would request senior members to reply on this.
> 
> I am concerned regarding my application for subclass 189 visa.
> ...



Hi Pika,

What happened to your application finally? 

I am having the same situation. please share your result.


----------



## pika_666 (Apr 27, 2016)

khdmithun said:


> Hi Pika,
> 
> What happened to your application finally?
> 
> I am having the same situation. please share your result.


Hi khdmithun,

I got my grant 3 weeks ago. But there were a lot of factors in this. 
First of all i was in the same company for 5 years with no employment gap in between. Also, i had filled out an error form 1023 to them up front clarifying my work experience. (The more honest you are, the less chance of getting your visa refused). If you can elaborate on your condition, i can reply better.
Sorry for the delayed response.


----------



## khdmithun (Jul 31, 2016)

pika_666 said:


> Hi khdmithun,
> 
> I got my grant 3 weeks ago. But there were a lot of factors in this.
> First of all i was in the same company for 5 years with no employment gap in between. Also, i had filled out an error form 1023 to them up front clarifying my work experience. (The more honest you are, the less chance of getting your visa refused). If you can elaborate on your condition, i can reply better.
> Sorry for the delayed response.


Hi Pika..

First of all thanks for you response and Congrats for getting ur Viasa..

My situation is while filling the Work Experience in EOI and Visa, I filled my actual experience 

Actual Experience (Filled in EOI) Changed my job in Oct-2015 which is not in skill assessment since i moved after getting Assessment.

Dates September 2007 - March 2010
Position : Team Leader
Employer: Company1
Country : India

Dates: May 2010 - September 2015
Position: System Analyst
Employer: Company2
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

Dates: October 2015 - Aug 2016
Position: Project Lead
Company: Company3
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

As Per Skill Assessment

(The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.)

Dates: 09/07 - 03/10 (2yrs 6mths) 
Position: TEAM LEADER 
Employer: Company1
Country: INDIA 

Dates: 05/10 - 08/14 (4yrs 3mths) 
Position: SYSTEM ANALYST 
Employer: Company2
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES 
(i was in this company till sept-2015 and moved to new company)



All of my Work Experience is Genuine. Please look into this.
Is there a chance that visa gets refused without sending any mail?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

khdmithun said:


> Hi Pika..
> 
> First of all thanks for you response and Congrats for getting ur Viasa..
> 
> ...


If your job as a Project Lead has not been assessed by ACS, then you should not claim points for it without getting a new skills assessment first. It's possible DIBP would accept it as relevant for claiming points, but it's a huge risk that they won't.


----------



## khdmithun (Jul 31, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If your job as a Project Lead has not been assessed by ACS, then you should not claim points for it without getting a new skills assessment first. It's possible DIBP would accept it as relevant for claiming points, but it's a huge risk that they won't.




Hi Maggie,

Case Officer has been assigned to me today. They didn't tell anything about work experience. They asked for PCC and Medical Examination Certificated to be attached. I've attached Form 1023 and also updated in immi account using 'Update Status' form before case officer was assigned. Is there any chance once i upload PCC and Medical examination form, they will check my experience details and reject my visa? or am already cleared the danger situation??

Please reply


----------



## 1317842 (Sep 21, 2016)

HELLO everyone, please help me.
i recently got invite for 189 visa and i need guidance regarding the following topic.
I applied for visitor visa for bridging course in nursing. i supplied my experience certificate of my recent job where i worked for 2 years. Then after completing my bridging course i came back to India. I came to know that we need salary proofs for the experience for PR. So i checked my employer's records and all of these are a mess. He mentioned by salary more than i received to save tax. He has fake records of everything to show to tax deptt and other inspections. He even mentioned names of employees who never worked there. When i argued he threatened me that he ll not support me. 

therefore, i left the job in may and i EXCLUDED the experience from EOI. Now i got invite regardless of that experience. Now please tell me what should i write in details on form 80. should i write unemployed ( problem is i already supplied experience certificate in visitor visa application earlier this year) or should i write employed and fill details ( then how will i explain when they ask for salary proofs, and if they noticed change of salary on my payslips and actual record)
please tell me what to do, i am so confused. and i didnt add this experience in EOI. thanks


----------



## Pady (Aug 23, 2016)

Dear members,

I am in a bit of a quandary. I applied for skill assessment on 3rd Oct and lodged an EOI on the 24th of October for visa subclass 189 under mechanical engineer occupation with 70 points. I put the skill assessment receipt date and receipt number in EOI. I later realised that this was wrong. I received an invite on the 26th October but got a positive outcome on my skill assessment only on the 1st of November which was after receiving an invite to apply for the visa

After explaining and discussing this situation with everyone and on the forum, i feel that my application is going to be refused. 

My question is.....does anyone think that submitting form 1023 or 1022 will help me in this case? If so, which form would be more suitable for my case?

Please help guys.....any response will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Pady said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I am in a bit of a quandary. I applied for skill assessment on 3rd Oct and lodged an EOI on the 24th of October for visa subclass 189 under mechanical engineer occupation with 70 points. I put the skill assessment receipt date and receipt number in EOI. I later realised that this was wrong. I received an invite on the 26th October but got a positive outcome on my skill assessment only on the 1st of November which was after receiving an invite to apply for the visa
> 
> ...


A skills assessment date that is later than the EOI date leads to an automatic refusal. There are no ways around this and no one has ever reported otherwise.


----------



## khdmithun (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi bro,

I had the same situation. Everybody said my application will be rejected so better to withdraw the application. But what i did was submitted 1024 form accepting my mistake and convinsing them "very humbly". No need to worry, but dont be late to upload the form.




pika_666 said:


> Help Needed.
> I would request senior members to reply on this.
> 
> I am concerned regarding my application for subclass 189 visa.
> ...


----------



## sudeshRego (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I need help on the below query:

I am an IT guy having 2 years of work experience.
I have got 20 points in PTE (82+ in all sections).
Age is 25 years , so 30 points.
B.E in computer science. 15 points.
total have 65 points.
Do I need to have 3 years minimum work experience to apply for 189 under software developer category ? anzcode 261313.


----------

